# Fire HD7 tablet will not connect to wifi



## techcromagnonman (Jul 14, 2020)

always states that there is a connection failure, or that there is no internet access detected and will not automatically reconnect.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I moved your thread to Other Mobile Devices because I cannot believe that you somehow have Windows installed and running on a Fire tablet.

Has this tablet ever connected to this particular network? Or to any network?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

See what he does when the network he wants fails.


----------

